# any 410 GA hunters,



## fireline

Anyone carrying a sub gauge and what are you shooting, someone offered me a Winchester 42 to use


----------



## Southernhunter

fireline said:


> Anyone carrying a sub gauge and what are you shooting, someone offered me a Winchester 42 to use


Years ago I went to the .410. Go to gun now. Lightweight small and easy carry. I am confident out to 30 yards using the TSS. Adds to the challenge.


----------



## Southernhunter

Southernhunter said:


> Years ago I went to the .410. Go to gun now. Lightweight small and easy carry. I am confident out to 30 yards using the TSS. Adds to the challenge.


I chuckle when folks complain about the cost of TSS, yet they spend $800.00 for their 12 gauge, with the desire to”reach out there “. I prefer 25 yard shots. If he doesn’t present around 25 yards, hunt em another day.


----------



## mach1cj

I hunt rabbits with a 28 ga. It's easy to carry. Doesn't take a whole lot to kill a rabbit.


----------



## fireline

Southernhunter said:


> Years ago I went to the .410. Go to gun now. Lightweight small and easy carry. I am confident out to 30 yards using the TSS. Adds to the challenge.


what manufacturer of ammo are you shooting, I ordered some Federal 13/16 oz 9 1/2 TSS loads to pattern


----------



## Southernhunter

fireline said:


> what manufacturer of ammo are you shooting, I ordered some Federal 13/16 oz 9 1/2 TSS loads to pattern


I use all federal for all game. Just like it


----------



## Carpn

Southernhunter said:


> I chuckle when folks complain about the cost of TSS, yet they spend $800.00 for their 12 gauge, with the desire to”reach out there “. I prefer 25 yard shots. If he doesn’t present around 25 yards, hunt em another day.


To each their own . I'll continue using a 12 or 20 gauge with plain old lead loads which are readily available . 
I don't feel the need to reach out super far . And I also don't feel the need to buy another turkey gun or expensive shells . Now if someone told me they hunted with a .410 but didn't use TSS I would find that pretty impressive . Seems like everyone using a 410 is compensating by using TSS though . 

Good luck whatever's you use tho . Turkey hunting sure is fun .


----------



## Deadeyedeek

My grandkids graduated to 20ga. if anyone looking for 410 Mossburg pump 24inch barrel, fixed full, and 2 boxes TSS 9 shot, 3boxes(25) 2-6shot, 1-9shot send phone # and will send pics 200bucks


----------



## Deadeyedeek

That gun is GONE


----------



## fireline

Somebody got a great deal


----------



## Johnbri

I started rabbit hunting with a 410 last year. We jump shoot no dog. Seem to kill just as many rabbits with it with less bb’s to dig out. I was using a side by side Ithaca 12 gauge.


----------



## Johnbri

Sorry hit post without finishing reply. IMO I don’t think a 410 would have the range or the knock down power a 12 gauge would have on a turkey. I’ve killed a couple turkeys in the 35-40 yard range with my ultimag 3.5 inch copper plated 4 shot. I felt very confident in that shot knowing how my gun patterned probably not so much with a 410.


----------



## DL07

The turkey my son shot this year was shot at 28 yards with a mossberg .410 using Federal TSS #9 shot. The bird hardly flopped! During our patterning and shooting to get comfortable with his new gun we tested out to 50 yards. In my opinion 40 yards would be a very doable shot for his gun and load. He still had plenty of shot in the head neck area. Prior to this year I would have never trusted a .410 like I do now. To be honest after watching him harvest his bird I'm not going to lug around my 12 gauge this weekend I'm taking his!


----------



## fireline

DL07 said:


> The turkey my son shot this year was shot at 28 yards with a mossberg .410 using Federal TSS #9 shot. The bird hardly flopped! During our patterning and shooting to get comfortable with his new gun we tested out to 50 yards. In my opinion 40 yards would be a very doable shot for his gun and load. He still had plenty of shot in the head neck area. Prior to this year I would have never trusted a .410 like I do now. To be honest after watching him harvest his bird I'm not going to lug around my 12 gauge this weekend I'm taking his!


Which model of Mossberg do you have and is it a fixed choke or a screw in choke tube.


----------



## DL07

We have a mossberg 500 turkey. It has screw in chokes and takes the long invector.


----------



## basslovers

We utilize a Mossberg .410 for squirrel hunting.


----------

